# A clean up and down strum?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I have this song I am learning but it's quick and I need to be to! If I am playing a A# power chord on the D G B strings my down strum is right on the money with my pick angled appropriately but on the up stroke I am missing strings, the pick angled the same way. What do you think the problem could be? Sometimes I can do it and sometimes not. I need consistency. I have slowed it down with the metronome and tried to analyze what I am doing wrong. Sometimes I have noticed that my pick gets hung up on the B string and then for sure I miss the D and G strings partially or all together! Should I make the pick attack deeper between the strings? IDK!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you play acoustic at all? 

its a great way to practice strumming...I often play acoustic over electric songs if I'm in a strumming mood. Odd how you're missing the d & g. is your hand arcing away from the stings in the upward motion?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Nope I do not play acoustic! Maybe I am arcing my hand! I will analyze my hand motion further! This is so frustrating! This is the only part of the song that I keep on screwing up with consistency!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Take a break darling .... come back and try again. Film your hand and look at what you are doing


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I got my son to video my hand while playing this song and I can't really see anything wrong with my technique other than I flick my pick off the 3 strings the pick arcs a little up and then it goes back down right into the up strum. I can't for the life of me figure out what the hell I am doing wrong! When I go to rehearsal I will ask the other guitar player to see if he can see anything that I am doing wrong! This is really pissing me off!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I took last night off of playing! 24 hrs is good enough break!

I started playing the strum up and down with more precision of the pick attack. I was lacking on the up strum in the attack of the pick. I am holding it closer to the tip for more control. It seems to be working. It at least sounds okay now. Finally I am to up strum and hear each string! I spent a couple of hours trying to get this to work. I got very frustrated. You know what they say about patience and perseverance lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

shoretyus said:


> Take a break darling .... come back and try again. Film your hand and look at what you are doing


I was going to say the same thing. Even if you have a cell, maybe get hubby to video tape your strumming hand. Then you can slow it down and analyse it. Even get your husband involved, or kids if you have them. Get them to watch it and slow it down. A couple of perspectives are a good thing. Or ask your band mates to have a look. Maybe some guitarist you know, like Cheezy or someone. I look at it like trying to edit your own story. If you ask someone else to read it, especially if it's another musician, they may find something you happened to miss.

Just a thought. I find alternate pick exercises with entire chords helpful as well. At some point you'll get to the point where it just "feels right".


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My pick always, some how rotates in my hand, ultimately I use the back corner of the pick with my fingers close to the edge of the pick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If slowing down hasn't worked yet, bad news: you should try slowing down some more. Yeah, I'd hate that answer too!

Also, mentally focus all your energy on nailing each strum, both the up and down strokes. You'll drive yourself a little crazy, but remember the goal you're working towards and put the guitar down when you need to.


----------

